# Free eye exam for service dogs



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

just a little link - 

any registered service dog is eligible for free exam by board certified opth, must be registered by end of April 

http://www.acvoeyeexam.org


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

They have expanded the participating list of vets this year. 

Service dog also means SAR and Police dogs in this particular context. Not just "service" dogs, like ADA.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

This is also available in the Canadian cities of Calgary, Ottawa, and Toronto. 

http://acvoeyeexam.org/2013/animals/ParticipatingCities.shtml


----------

